# Strange/Scary Dream



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

I had the weirdest dream last night. 

I dreamt there was a hill behind my house, and a neighbor had a dog out there that had just had puppies. There was snow on the ground. The dog was chained outside, and was so close to my property that we thought maybe the dog was actaully in our yard. I was going to go talk to the neighbor about it, but a friend ended up dropping by so I postponed. 

Sadies kept running out the door to get to the dog. She ended up getting out three times, so we finally chained her up in the backyard. Everytime she got to the dog, nothing happened. They sniffed each other and seemed to be friendly, but I didn't trust her. I was talking with my friend in the house, and kept going outside to check on Sadies. 

Well, I went outside to check Sadies and my friend went with me. A very small bird landed on her shoulder, and it was very tame and friendly. (I really don't like birds). We decided that someone had either let their pet parakeet loose, or this one had got away. It was too cold for the bird out there, so we took it in the house. My friend ended up leaving, and I wrapped the bird in a towel and walked outside to check on Sadies. That's when I realized that her chain was long enough to reach the other dog.

I ran halfway up the hill (still holding the bird) and that's when I seen it. The two dogs were up on their hind legs fighting. All I could see was Sadies' back, and it was covered in the other dog's blood.

I screamed for Joe and he came out the back door. He started running up the hill and I ran towards the house to put the bird inside. I was going to go back outside to help him break up the fight, but that's when I woke up.

I know how stupid it sounds in the light of day, but it was a horrible dream. I wonder what Freud would say about that?


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

He would say that you are stuggling with a tough decision. The bird represents dreams in this case you feel trapped and oppessed hence the towel around the bird. The blood could mean that you have to sacrifice something for what you really want. 


I had a strange dream night before last. I dreamt that this lady who looked like a old neighbor friend was having babies nad hse didn't want all of them she said I could have one a little girl. I was standing in the hospital when they came and told me the girl had been born I said i want to name her Rachel they said "No her name is Kandice" I was thinking I could have Kandice ( I name I'm not fond of) as her first name and Rachel as a second and call her Rachel when they came and put the baby in my arms I opened the blanket to look her over and it was a boy!!!! DaVinci woke me up so I don't know how it ended.


----------



## Bleu Clair (Jun 14, 2008)

Weird dreams. All of my freaky dreams involve werewolves, lol. I have no idea what it is with me and werewolves, but I looked it up and it said something about bad stuff following you (or something to that effect). Goodness knows I've had a bunch of bad stuff going on in my life, lol. 

I have no idea where my dream dictionary is, but if I remember right, dogs are suppose to represent friends. I think, I wish I knew where that stupid dictionary went! I use to try to analyze my dreams, most of it was way off the mark, but some of it was right on....at any rate, it was fun to do.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I know I like to read that stuff too.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

I love trying to analyze dreams. Especially the ones that really bug me. There is this website I used to visit a lot, and the guy there was really good at it. I had it saved to my favorites, but don't know what happened to it. He used Carl Jung's theories and he was usually right on the mark without any info other than your dream discription.


----------

